# Going to try again tonight to jam.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Assuming no lame-ass excuse again this week from anyone, we're going to jam tonight and audition a keyboard player. 

My guitarist is already getting ahead of himself and has suggested numerous songs we can add to the list with keys. We haven't even met the guy yet. It would be nice if he likes the band and sticks around. Of course, what's not to like about me?! :tongue:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck James. LOL, maybe you should tell the drummer there is a big bag of weed waiting for him!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

mario said:


> Good luck James. LOL, maybe you should tell the drummer there is a big bag of weed waiting for him!


That would certainly get him to rehearsal, though I can't imagine even him believing I would have drugs on me.

Which reminds me... I wonder if my guitarist will be smoking cigars tonight? He smokes cigars when he can't smoke weed. He might be nervous about smoking oil around a new guy. I'll have to embarass him if he breaks the colts out.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, it went fairly well. I rather wish everyone had stayed a bit more sober though. We were auditioning but it started to get a bit sloppy. He said we were very tight though. The guy can definitely play the keys! Not bad as a rhythm guitar player either. He was probably a bit nervous as we had troubles hearing him sometimes - didn't really crank to keep up with the rest of us. Going to have him out to rehearsal next week again if he wants to join up with us.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, the keyboardist is not going to join the band.  He is going to start a duo instead and keep with his piano teaching to pay the bills. He just can't make enough money playing with us. We're hobbyists, and he is doing music for a living. 
On the plus side, he's recording an album right now and sent me a seperate email saying this... _"Thanks for the kind words. I have to say that your bass playing is outstanding - I was really impressed. All the instrumentalists were excellent - but your playing in particular just seemed rock solid, and it's hard to find a really good bassist with that kind of command." "And on the side - rather candidly, if you don't mind: I'm slating my next record for a 2008 release, and I'd like to keep you in mind for some bass tracks. You're really solid man."_
:rockon:

That's always good to hear.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey james...sorry to hear that things didnt quite work out for you....
on the flip side... sounds like a pretty good pat on the back...for you...
and maybe some future work...
so take it for what it is an experience....and keep on auditioning..for the keys...

good luck...
keep these post coming...very interesting read
Auger


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

james on bass said:


> _"Thanks for the kind words. I have to say that your bass playing is outstanding - I was really impressed. All the instrumentalists were excellent - but your playing in particular just seemed rock solid, and it's hard to find a really good bassist with that kind of command." "And on the side - rather candidly, if you don't mind: I'm slating my next record for a 2008 release, and I'd like to keep you in mind for some bass tracks. You're really solid man."_
> 
> That's always good to hear.


Nothing beats complements like that James, and you should be proud of yourself. If anything, it's inspirational.

Lawrie


----------

